# Pets eating owners



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We were discussing this somewhere on the forum. Does anyone remember where that was?

http://www.koco.com/news/26875107/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know, but that must have been a "eewwwww!" moment for the first person to find the gnawed-upon body


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure about where on HF this subject came up, but goneferal recently talked about this on her blog.

Seems she has a little experience in this department.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A head kind of looks like a ball. Maybe a dog just wanted to play.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Many years back I read about some elderly guy who fell and injured his hip in his back yard and wasn't able to get up. He kept two pet pigs. They ate like kings.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do people taste like chicken?


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Do people taste like chicken?


Thats just wrong!!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Many years back I read about some elderly guy who fell and injured his hip in his back yard and wasn't able to get up. He kept two pet pigs. They ate like kings.





Spooky1 said:


> Do people taste like chicken?


For some strange reason, I have a sneaky feeling we taste like pigs. How ironic!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You're probably right - one of the terms used to describe human cannibalism is "eating long pig".


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why are my two dogs sitting there looking at me funny? How come I feel like they're waiting for me to fall asleep?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*I blogged about that a few weeks ago*

Here's the link to the post on cats and dogs eating their owners after they die:

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/01/cat-vs-dog-debate.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Jaybo said:


> For some strange reason, I have a sneaky feeling we taste like pigs. How ironic!


Baaaaaconnnnn!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Sorry*

I didn't see Jaybo's reply.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

scareme said:


> Why are my two dogs sitting there looking at me funny? How come I feel like they're waiting for me to fall asleep?


The dog's thinking, "BACON! I SMELL BACON!"


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Baaaaaconnnnn!


Oh man....you beat me to it!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Otaku said:


> You're probably right - one of the terms used to describe human cannibalism is "eating long pig".


During the Korean war butchers made human meat sausage and called it long pork-many people did not know what they were eating ala sweeney todd.


----------

